
SaveTheInventor urges people to lobby for stronger patent laws in the US - nvader
http://www.savetheinventor.com/?
======
chrisbennet
I couldn't find out who is behind this organization but I did find this:

[http://www.patentprogress.org/2015/02/02/real-inventor-
adven...](http://www.patentprogress.org/2015/02/02/real-inventor-adventures-
save-inventor-didnt-tell/)

